# Best Places in Australia?



## Carolthompson

I would just like to ask what is the best places in Australia? Well maybe some tourist spots.. Theme parks..


----------



## msi

Best theme parks you'll find are at the Gold Coast.


----------



## claire&alex

The best place is definitely WA just purely for beauty...and im not biased becaused i'm not from there!
If your after theme parks the gold coast is definitely the place...theres wet and wild, movie world, dreamworld etc...
Melbourne has an interesting old amusement park- Luna Park. With a great mouth face as the entrance...


----------



## JolyV




----------



## Alec

Australia is a very beautiful country for visitors it has many good places and very beautiful parks. In my point of view I prefer Melbourne, It has number of beautiful parks and some natural places.


----------



## Ozgirl

Carolthompson said:


> I would just like to ask what is the best places in Australia? Well maybe some tourist spots.. Theme parks..


I wouldn't pay to go to a theme park in oz. Save your money for US or Japan if you want to go theme parks. Agree that WA has the best natural sites to see. Great Ocean Road in Victoria is also nice.


----------



## denson

In my opinion, the best places in Australia are-:
1. Great Barrier Reef
2. Red Centre
3. Sydney 
4. Melbourne
5. Northern Queensland


----------



## james12

My personal favorite places to visit in Australia are
Great Barrier Reef
Sydney Harbour
and Daintree Rain Forest and Cape Tribulation


----------



## tlpcorp

Flying over Heart Reef
Where: The Whitsundays, Queensland
It has been used in so many advertising and marketing campaigns that it's almost a cliche, but for a proposal, flying over a heart-shaped island is hard to beat. Air Whitsunday offers three-hour adventure flights in a seaplane which take in Heart Reef — and they're well accustomed to making adjustments for lovebirds planning to pop the question.


----------



## marryjack

There square measure many attractions and destinations world-wide having their distinctive options. Well if you're designing for overseas vacations and searching for Associate in Nursing exotic holidaying destination then look no more than Australia, doubtless one amongst the foremost asked for traveler destination. Home to the unimaginable attractions and wonderful destinations, it's one such destination whose significance and splendor is simply on the far side the words and visual delight. World-renowned for it’s extraordinarily low population density and untouched natural beauty.


----------



## Macius

Now Im in sydney, what best place i can see there?


----------



## Laegil

Oh God you're in Sydney man, there's lots of good things to do! 

First I'd say do all the cliches such as walk across the bridge (it is really cool!), go to LunaPark and have an icecream or something, take the ferry to Manly and relax on the beach... 
There is a partly free museum in the centre, too (I think it's the maritime museum), then there's the botanic gardens if you're more into nature. 
Go to Bondi Beach for sunrise and have it all to yourself (apart from some crazy sporty people). Drive to the northern beaches. 

My personal favourite in the Sydney area is the Koala Park though, but it is a bit outside of Sydney in West Pennant Hills.
I'd like to send you the link but I didn't post enough yet... just search for Koala sanctuary Sydney and you'll find it.

I know it is a bit pricey and the park itself doesn't look like that much, but if you want to you can stay there all day patting Koalas and Kangaroos! There's a big area with a group of Kangaroos that you can just walk into and sit right in the middle of them, especially the young ones are very curious and come over.


----------



## georgescifo

My best place in Australia is Sydney as it has some of the best and beautiful travel spots in Australia


----------



## Edric

Australia is really a great country . it has many best place for visit .Sydney is the most beautiful city of Australia.


----------



## Edric

according me best place in australia is Cairns & Tropical north.Here we can take every kind of fun just like water rafting, scuba diving,helicopter tour etc .


----------



## bennett

Top 10 must see places in Australia are:

1. Great Barrier Reef
2. Sydney Harbour
3. Tasmania
4. Melbourne
5. Barossa
6. Uluru
7. The Great Ocean Road
8. Fraser Island
9. Daintree Rain Forest and Cape Tribulation
10. Kakadu National Park

Good luck and I hope you enjoy Australia!


----------



## SamW.

I agree, I would also prefer to go to WA especially the Mitchell river national park.


----------



## lakshvenetia

Australia is one of the best travel destination in the world. Know Australia in and out by joining TourChief. Choose from any one of the tours and trips in Australia and enjoy the activities. The only tour which provides with the best memories of your day in Australia. So get ready and indulge in the attractions and experience Australia to its fullest.


----------



## Cam Ward

Such an open ended question!! SO many great travel destinations in Australia, from beaches to amazing cities and great food and wine regions. 

If you are after theme parks the Gold Coast is unparalleled in Australia. Every state in Australia has unique offerings. The most travelled tourist route is Sydney and Melbourne or Sydney up to Cairns .


----------



## Joe_Black

Yeah, Australia is definitely a continent where you can see so much astonishing scenes. I would just want to add one of my personal favourites:

- The great barrier reef. It's the perfect place for divers and snorkellers. You will have the chance to enjoy more than 2000km of mainly pristine coral gardens and rich aquatic life.


----------



## cheapbushire

The best place is Sydney Opera House, Sydney Harbour Bridge, Blue Mountains, Great Barrier Reef, Melbourne City Centre and Bondi Beach etc.
I think Sydney is the best option in the traveling and best place is Sydney Opera House and Olympic Park best Sydney is a good place to visit.


----------



## JBarra

Wallaman falls, North Queensland, Longest freefall waterfall in Australia


----------



## slowder1980

Definitely Sydney and Malburne. I visited my friend there and was beautifully.
High recommended!!


----------



## flighthaus

*Best site For Visiting in Australia*

Plitvice Lakes National Park is Best site For Visiting in Australia
For Checking Cheap Flight Deals move on Flightshaus Website.


----------



## neha741258

when we talk about Australia, there are a number of best places to visit. Like Sydney, Cairns, Melbourne, Brisbane & Alice Springs.


----------



## JandE

cheapbushire said:


> The best place is Sydney Opera House, Sydney Harbour Bridge, Blue Mountains, Great Barrier Reef, Melbourne City Centre and Bondi Beach etc.
> I think Sydney is the best option in the traveling and best place is Sydney Opera House and Olympic Park best Sydney is a good place to visit.


I think the best places will vary depending on where the person is coming from.

eg: When I first went to the Blue Mountains, my first question was: "Where is the Mountain?" (we were parked near enough at the top).
I had spent too long visiting Switzerland and its Mountains, such as Mont Blanc and the Matterhorn. 

But the beach comparison was SO different


----------



## Leptin

what about perth? If I'm taking 1 month travel to AU, does perth recomended?


----------



## misspharmacist

If you are travelling over to Perth, I would highly recommend hiring a rental car and driving through the South West. 

If you love wine, good food, amazing natural sites, I suggest staying in the Margaret River region. There is so much to see and do. My fiancé and I spent five days there earlier this year. We booked a wine tour through a company called "Margaret River Wine Tours with Neil Mcleod". We visited four wineries, lunch at a brewery, cheese factory, chocolate factory + more. Amazing day to see and experience lots of things.

If you go to Margaret River, I recommend visiting during Autumn or early spring when the weather is still good and it isn't school holidays in WA.


----------



## jamcobbled

Hi, there are a lot of beautiful places in Australia. My friend has been there for about ten years with her family. According to her, Sydney should be the first on your lists because they consider it as an icon. You may see Harbour Bridge, the Opera House, Manly beaches, and Taronga Zoo. For some other tourist spots there, you may see Daintree Rainforest ,Great Ocean Road and many more wonderful places in Australia.


----------



## matt1991

I have to agree with everyone who said Melbourne. They are just so many different possible things for you to do there. I live close by and try to visit whenever I can, and I always find something new to do. 

Honestly, if you just google something like "best places in Melbourne", you'll easily find like 15 or 20 great suggestions


----------



## sydneymove

*Sydney Harbour Bridge*

My personal favorite places to visit in Australia are
Sydney Harbour Bridge 
Bondi Beach
Sydney CBD


----------



## radhikakumar

Sydney is the best place to visit in Australia.


----------



## Jim2016

Not sure if its been mentioned before ... but I'm heading out of Sydney this weekend for the Blessing of the Fleet parade down in Ulladulla this weekend. Ulladulla is a beautiful little fishing harbour town about 3 hours out of Sydney. I was down that way a few weeks ago and found out about it, apparently its one of the biggest events for the town of the year. Looking forward to it


----------



## rosydovey

Best places that i like is "Fraser Island Australia", I saw this place wow! it so amazing is a place of exceptional beauty,Great Sandy Strait, separating Fraser Island from the mainland is so spendid and popular all over the world.


----------



## Crystele

I've only been to Perth and it's an amazing place. Friendly peoples and wonderful scenery. I haven't been to Margaret River region but Swan Valley is just as good if you want a short trip to winery and hop back to the CBD.


----------



## Jim2016

I love the South Coast of Sydney. It's a bit of an unknown destination really. Not as popular as many of the destinations to the north of Sydney. Also probably because of the roads are not as good as the North Coast of Sydney ... there is no big highway down along the south coast. Mollymook, Ulladulla and Burril Lake are my favs.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Sydney the capital of New South Wales is an iconic feature of Australia. There are many festivals year long to enjoy.

Byron Bay a favourite holiday destination of Australians that looks amazing at sunset. All international and local musicians are attracted due to music festivals enjoyed throughout the year.

Brisbane is the fastest growing city in Australia. Having a warm climate, best scenery that attracts international and domestic visitors.


----------



## uberestimate

*Uber Fare Estimator user guide*

Could we find the Uber Cabs at all places. Because in Uber we can find out the Estimated Uber Fare (uberestimate.org) as well as Surge price with root map.


----------



## JandE

uberestimate said:


> Could we find the Uber Cabs at all places.


Uber is illegal in some places in Australia.
Cab drivers need to be licenced and insured for carrying paying passengers.
Transport Inspectors have the power to fine non taxi licenced drivers, carrying paying passengers, up to $2,356

An interesting article on Uber: Uber in Queensland: Your rights in illegal ride-share


----------



## Zorro

I love North Queensland, that's where I am moving to. I can't wait to get out there, 300 days of sunshine a year!


----------



## chauffeurcar

*Adelaide*

http://resources.touropia.com/gfx/d/best-places-to-visit-in-australia/adelaide.jpg

*Hobart*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/3750751770_5701fe8866_b.jpg

*Brisbane*

http://resources.touropia.com/gfx/d/best-places-to-visit-in-australia/brisbane.jpg
*
Melbourne*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2016/2444656467_34bd97c3cb_b.jpg
*
Cairns*

http://resources.touropia.com/gfx/d/best-places-to-visit-in-australia/cairns.jpg

Have fun.
Thanks
Dhanny Sudan


----------



## Alice8

Freemantle close to Perth is a very nice town in Western Australia. The architecture is really lovely there, much nicer than other Australian towns. You can feel the history there.


----------



## andymark

I have been told that Tasmania is the THE BEST place to visit in Australia. I haven't visited the place but still Tasmania would be my best bet.


----------



## Beaver22

Wow, such a nice photos and must visited places!


----------



## AussieYeh

andymark said:


> I have been told that Tasmania is the THE BEST place to visit in Australia. I haven't visited the place but still Tasmania would be my best bet.


I have been told the same, anybody got info on Tasmania? Where should I go?


----------

